# External HD help needed please



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

I need some external storage and back up for my Desk Top but not familiar with external HD's
I am looking at the Seagate FreeAgent 3.5" 500GB USB 2.0 External Hard Drive, Silver. Can any one recommend or not

http://www.datasquare.co.nz/index.php/default/external-hard-drives/seagate-freeagent-3-5-500gb-usb-2-0-external-hard-drive-silver.html


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

I have that exact drive and have never had any problems with it.

With hard disks you can sit down and compare the various speed-related statistics but unless you plan to DJ live or use it for music production (not that you would with an external) you'll never notice the speed differences.

My brother tells me Seagate have a good reputation for reliabilty. He thinks Western Digital are better in this area, but I don't know how widely this opinion is held. I've bought 5 Seagate harddisks in the last 5 years and none of them have failed yet.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Um, $150 for 500gb? You can get 1.5tb for $130 here


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

It's NZ dollars.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh... I didn't notice


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks Ignis Fatuus I have ordered the Seagate to day.


----------

